
Stochastic Terrorism: Trump’s Role in Inspiring Mass Shootings - jacobedawson
https://theintercept.com/2019/08/04/el-paso-dayton-mass-shootings-donald-trump/
======
bigj0n
I could point to the anti-police rhetoric and victimization of minorities that
the left uses as something that the left does that leads to violence (riots or
gang violence).

Ultimately, blaming political rhetoric for the attacks of those who are
mentally ill or anti-social is either ignorant or straight up dishonest.

This obsession to learn the political affiliations of people who are clearly
mentally ill is frankly ridiculous, and giving attention to these folks
deranged "manifesto" has much more directly encouraged these events than any
political rhetoric.

The reason they write a manifesto before they murder people is because they
want to be heard. When you attempt to use them as a political tool, are you
really condemning them, or are you actively rewarding them?

~~~
drak0n1c
It’s so plainly exploiting massacre as a partisan tool.

The Dayton Ohio shooter, STEM school shooter, and Congressional baseball
shooter were all active left-wing activists but there is no equivalent
examination and hand-wringing in the media. The activity is clearly
unnecessary and just fuels more indignation and division.

